# Need MS DOS HP Printer Driver



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a 1996 computer. I have a HP Deskjet 712C that I woul;d like to use with it. I need the driver on a floppy disc. Any ideas?


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

The earliest drivers I can find are for NT4. Unless someone else can source them, I think you're out of luck. I'm curious, though: why on earth would you want to resurrect such an old machine?


----------



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

I use the machine as my point of sale in my store. It still works fine. I hope I can find a driver so I can print reports, etc.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

I'd think that the drivers for POS printing would already be in the POS software. Which platform does the POS run on? DOS?
If memory serves me right then I'd say that DOS didn't have a centralized printing/printer driver. Each application had their own printers) build in. Mostly printers were set to emulate one type of printer or another. I believe EPSON were one of the most popular.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that there are many DOS printer emulation softwares out there that'll allow you to print from a DOS program to a Windows printer. However, I've never used one so I can't recommend one.


----------



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes, the computer is MS DOS. I plugged the printer in and got nothing. I need a driver I'm sure, just don't
know where to find one.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, the printer options would be created in the DOS software. THere really is no way, as far as I know, to "create" a DOS driver. WHat do you have under printing/printers options in the POS system?


----------



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

Not sure how to find that information.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

Truly, I think you're not going to get anywhere with this. If the PoS system won't print directly to this printer, I'm guessing there's no way to amend it.


----------



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

Ok, well thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

There will have to be some kind of printer/print menu somewhere. As we can't know, since we don't know which POS system, where to find that information, it's practically impossible to assist you.

THere may be others who can help? I certainly can't do anymore.

Can you, for curiosity's sake give the name of the POS system?

Well, I wish you luck in your search to find a solution.


----------



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

This is a custom system from a company called PostalMate. I'm not sure how to find out what POS system it uses.


----------



## gbmktg (Nov 29, 2018)

Shipping the printer back. If anyone knows where I can get a Deskjet 400 that will work, let me know.


----------

